# Cigarettes



## SAWitall (Oct 23, 2010)

suck. they dont even do anything but i find myself fiending for em as much as a tweaker seeks dope. 

fellow smokers, and ppl who were good enough to kick the habit talk about your nasty habit here.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't smoke, gives me more money for gear.


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 23, 2010)

Quit going on two years ago this month. I couldn't be happier about it (well, I could..see below for explanation). My sense of taste and smell are sharper, I have fewer sinus problems and my voice is 10 x stronger then when I smoked. 

I absolutely can't stand to be around smoke now though. My sinuses close up immediately and I start getting migraines whenever I get secondhand...the smell is absolutely abhorrent. I feel like a complete dick for all those times I smoked in public now since I realize how much smoke can suck for non-smokers within a 20 foot radius...

Other downside is that all of my friends still smoke and I can barely hangout with them...especially when they smoke inside.


----------



## MSalonen (Oct 24, 2010)

Been smoking for a few years now, but until recently it was only about 3 cigarettes a day. Now it's about 10.

I think the hardest part about knowing I should quit is that I just enjoy doing it too much, even aside from the physical addiction itself.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 27, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> Quit going on two years ago this month. I couldn't be happier about it (well, I could..see below for explanation). My sense of taste and smell are sharper, I have fewer sinus problems and my voice is 10 x stronger then when I smoked.
> 
> I absolutely can't stand to be around smoke now though. My sinuses close up immediately and I start getting migraines whenever I get secondhand...the smell is absolutely abhorrent. I feel like a complete dick for all those times I smoked in public now since I realize how much smoke can suck for non-smokers within a 20 foot radius...
> 
> Other downside is that all of my friends still smoke and I can barely hangout with them...especially when they smoke inside.



Pretty much my exact sentiments, except I'm going on 2.5 years strong.

At one point, I'd smoke almost two packs a day. Now, granted, I didn't smoke for more than 3 or 4 years, but it was long enough.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm thinking about quiting, I mean I enjoy smoking, but at the same time I don't. I smoke right as I get up for school to wake myself up and get a morning nic rush. Then in the evening when I have a headache from school I really want one. And I dip at school, smoked a few times in the bathroom here at school, but figured dipping is safer than than that becuase I can swallow my spit. I started doing it for fun, but its really lost its lustor. Even more so since I've not got a head rush from it in awhile.....


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Feb 28, 2012)

I quit smoking over 5 years ago, along with all the other illicit substances that I was abusing, cold turkey. It sucked, but it was well worth it and probably saved my life! All I can say is that when you are ready to quit something, you'll do it. If you're not ready, than most likely you'll half-ass it and will eventually start smoking again. Chew gum, mints, use the patch, get meds, meditate, or whatever may work for you, in aiding the kicking of your habit, but give it your all. It's worth a little bit of pain, for a whole lot of gain. Besides, the nice thing about not being addicted to cigarettes is, or dope for that matter, is at least you have to option of going back to smoking or using drugs if you would like.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh guys...
Get ready for a wall of text.

I started smoking at 14. I turn 24 this year, so I'm going on ten years of smoking. Throughout the first 3 years, I was only smoking on occasion, like when hanging out with friends. I didn't smoke often enough to truly be addicted, but it's not like I stopped, right? Since about 17, I've been horribly, horribly addicted nicotine. I used to really enjoy cigarettes. I liked the way they smelled, the way they tasted, the way they gave me something to do. After five years, I just couldn't do it. I despised how they ran my life. I would go or not go to places based around smoking. I'd avoid anything that wouldn't offer me a chance to pop out for a cigarette, I had to constantly stop working or doing things to go smoke, and my money poured into them. I figured that I was spending about $3,000 on them a year, a total drain of money, especially when I was only making about $10,000 after taxes. 

I tried to quit in April of last year. I'm doing fucking horrible. I switched to dip, because I hate it, and ostensibly because the unpleasantness of it would make it easier to quit. *Wrong*. I'm now addicted to the physical habit of dipping, as well as still smoking a few cigarettes a week, although since I bum them off my best friend and roommate, it's free. I went for two weeks last year without nicotine, but that's it. I can't get out of this shit, man, and it's killing me. 

I've noticed a lot of things since I stopped torturing my lungs, though. I can smell shit, which actually isn't that cool, since I live downtown and it smells like shit everywhere. The best thing is the lung capacity and stamina I have now. I can actually do physical activities without literally falling over and hoping for death, which is handy since my main mode of transportation is pedal-powered.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't smoke cigarettes and I never will. I am here to say, those of you who want to or are trying to quit, please do it. I may not know any of you on a personal level but thinking about someone doing that to themselves hurts. I don't have a single damn memory of my grandpa being healthy. He quit smoking around the time I was 7-9 I believe and I got to watch him slowly die over the next 8 or so years because of it. He was diagnosed with COPD and had to take medication and use an inhaler and all sorts of other fun stuff...day in and day out for the rest of his life. He died just before his 71st birthday and the only reason he made it that far was sheer will power to see 50 years of marriage to my grandma. DO NOT, smoke yourself to death. I can remember EVERYTHING about that night and the day following, I can remember the funeral, I can remember the burial service. I can remember the first time I saw his headstone with my mom and grandma. He always asked me to bring my Flying V to show him but I never did because I didn't want anyone to mess with it and to this day, it is something I regret not doing. The first time I saw his gravestone I had a few moments alone and showed him a picture of my guitar. It was literally the hardest thing I've ever done and I am beginning to cry right now just thinking about it. I don't wish suffering like that upon anyone. 

So for the sake of the ones you love and for yourself and your own well being, if you smoke, please consider quitting or give it a try. I don't mean to sound preachy, this is just something very close to my heart.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a social smoker. I typically only smoke when around others who smoke. On a typical week i'll probably smoke half a pack at the most. I know, I know, it's not good for me, but at that rate something else will kill me before the cigs do. 
Every now and then, like if I'm going out with friends or going to a party i buy a pack so i can have my own and not have to be the guy who bums cigs off people all night.
I usually bounce back and forth between Newport 100's, American Spirit Menthols, Lucky Strike Menthols (when my local smoke shop decides to stock them... which hardly ever happens), and Marlboro 54 100's. L&M's (or any other "turkish blend" for that matter) are my least favorite... I would honestly rather take the heroine hit (where you smoke it down to he first little ring of the filter. Only junkies do this) from a GPC than smoke one of those. 
I might be the only one who does this, but i only use 2 colors of lighters: brown because they are supposedly the rarest color Bic makes and teal/ seafoam green because The match the color of the packs of cigs that i typically smoke.


----------



## matt397 (Mar 6, 2012)

Smoked for 12 years an quit cold turkey no gum or any of that shit. The first week sucked ass. After that it got easier. I still love the smell of a cigarette and I still crave it. not nearly as bad though. I totally understand what your saying about craving it like a tweaker seaks dope cause I used to have a heavy coke/E/meth addiction an the 2 are completely comparible. I would say quitting smoking is almost worse then quitting the other shit cause its so affordable and its everywhere you go. 
Good luck man.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 6, 2012)

I smoked cigarettes one summer. Didn't like them, never got hooked.


----------



## neoclassical85 (Apr 3, 2012)

Im 26 years old, been smoking since I was 14, that's 12 years total. I smoked my first cigarette when I was in grade 5, and I regret ever starting. Im hopelessly terribly addicted to nicotine, I chain smoke like a savage and I can literally feel it killing me, slowing me down, Im short of breath all the time, and sometimes I feel like Im having heart problems at age 26 (And Im not overweight, Im a thin guy), but my lungs are shot and I NEED to quit but I always tell myself Ill do it "tomorrow". The time Is now, I need to get my lifestyle under control. All I can say, if you are a younger guy reading this, dont even bother smoking, I respect people more who don't smoke.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 3, 2012)

Refers to this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...od/188257-quitting-cigarette.html#post2877369

Haven't touched a cigarette since then. I'm also done with my nicotine inhaler for 2 weeks now. I'm still craving for one once in a while (I do as I'm writing since I'm thinking about it lol), but I don,t find myself thinking about it most of the time, so its doing well. The worst is the 2 first weeks. Once you get past that point, it become easier and if you keep in mind that you have done a good way already, you won't be too tempted to start again.

Ain't easy. But its worth it.

Edit: Holy necrobump batman, just realised this thread is from 2010 lol


----------



## avenger (Apr 4, 2012)

Smoking a few (see 3-4 years now). Was smoking 7-10 a day a pack of 25's would last 2-3 days. Got tired of it and now am down to a pack of 20's lasting about 6 days. 

Slow but surely reducing my smoking the problem for me is I get so fucking bored at work I go outside and sit in the sun and smoke.

I bought some organic additive free smokes and tried a bunch of different brands tell I found one that I enjoyed smoking and made it more into a pleasure rather then a habbit thats helped alot!


----------



## slowro (Apr 4, 2012)

I was off cigs for 4 years (cold turkey) and after a messy relationship breakup I started again after no cravings. The worst problem I had was that I liked smoking! After a while with my current girlfriend I decided to stop for her, we had just moved into a new house and I didn't want to stink it up. I found that doing it for her was a lot easier than doing it for myself. I still have some bad craving now and again but I am stuborn and if my body is telling me to smoke my head says NO!

I think the unsaid truth about smoking is that aside from the "social" element its like drinking alcohol the majority of people who do it ENJOY it. Its illogical and expensive and ultimatly kills you but "people" do not make sense.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 4, 2012)

I actually _just_ quit a few weeks ago - finally.

I definitely don't feel like a "non smoker" yet. I haven't cheated at all, but I'm just shy of the 4-week mark, and I'm still getting cravings multiple times daily, as if I only just quit this morning.

Shit sucks. I just want to feel better and not think about cigarettes.


----------



## fassaction (Apr 11, 2012)

SAWitall said:


> suck. they dont even do anything but i find myself fiending for em as much as a tweaker seeks dope.
> 
> fellow smokers, and ppl who were good enough to kick the habit talk about your nasty habit here.



I was a smoker for 12 years. I smoked an average of a pack a day. that is 4380 fucking packs of cigarettes. Average out the price to about 5 bucks a pack, and I have spent almost $22,000 dollars on something that causes cancer, makes you smell like asshole, and slowly turns you into a weak pile of wheezing flesh.

Quitting smoking was one of the hardest, yet most rewarding things I have ever gone. I got my life back....I got my lungs back...and I am not spending 2-3 grand a year on cancer sticks.


----------



## warhead78 (Apr 12, 2012)

I HIGHLY recommend the nicotine gum, I couldnt have quit without it. It worked much better than the patch because I could bust it out exactly at those times when I'd have a cig: after a meal, after "", when drinking etc.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont smoke but a lot of my friends do. Weird to me, every girlfriend i have had that smokes eventually quits because of me. I dont complain about their smoking and i sometimes will buy them for them too. I think its because i encourage them. They can report back to me how many smokes they've had that day and ill be like "Way to go!". So if you're looking to quit i think having support is an important factor.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trying to quit myself right now.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 14, 2012)

I have an addictive personality to begin with, and I tend to take things to extremes, so I don't know how well my experience will help, but I smoked four about three years, was a massive chain smoker (about two packs a day), started MMA training, and kicked it cold turkey. 

The training really helped me to quit like that, as I was getting endorphins from long sessions of Muay Thai and running and what have you instead of getting them from cigarettes. 

I wouldn't suggest the gum, as I've heard people say it's a crutch and just keeps you wanting the nicotine anyway (I've had too many friends who try to quit that way to count), but that's just me; if it works for you, it works for you.


----------



## Bevo (Apr 15, 2012)

A bit off topic but we had a senior meeting do discuss and new building we want to build the the designer is a smoker.
He must of had a smoke the second he opened the door as he he smelled like he still had it in his hand.

The president of our company got one strong wiff and said please leave.. that was it, the guy lost his role in the project, he is still a designer for it but not invited to the meetings.

My girl smokes 2 (she says) a day and won't quit, I gave her shit for smoking in the car and had her get it cleaned!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 17, 2012)

Bevo said:


> A bit off topic but we had a senior meeting do discuss and new building we want to build the the designer is a smoker.
> He must of had a smoke the second he opened the door as he he smelled like he still had it in his hand.
> 
> The president of our company got one strong wiff and said please leave.. that was it, the guy lost his role in the project, he is still a designer for it but not invited to the meetings.
> ...


My girlfriend quit smoking, and I would have left her if she hadn't. 

It's a nasty habit, they always smell like burnt ass hair, kissing smokers is disgusting, their teeth get stained and horrible, there are all kinds of reasons I can't date someone who smokes.



Back on topic: good luck to everyone trying to quit. A lot of my friends SAY they want to quit, but they don't try that hard. So long as you actually want to, you can do it.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes (Apr 19, 2012)

I sometimes bum a hand-rolled of my drummer. I like the taste of those and the headrush, but I don't want to make it something I'd buy on my own and then smoke a lot (And I buy my drummer a pack once every 6 months so I'm not being a cheapskate  )

But it's actually scary as hell to see how much this dude (a 17 year old) smokes. Think it's about 12 hand-rolleds a day.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 27, 2012)

Quit over a month ago. I have money to do shit now. lol


----------



## 7Mic7 (Apr 27, 2012)

neoclassical85 said:


> Im 26 years old, been smoking since I was 14, that's 12 years total. I smoked my first cigarette when I was in grade 5, and I regret ever starting. Im hopelessly terribly addicted to nicotine, I chain smoke like a savage and I can literally feel it killing me, slowing me down, Im short of breath all the time, and sometimes I feel like Im having heart problems at age 26 (And Im not overweight, Im a thin guy), but my lungs are shot and I NEED to quit but I always tell myself Ill do it "tomorrow". The time Is now, I need to get my lifestyle under control. All I can say, if you are a younger guy reading this, dont even bother smoking, I respect people more who don't smoke.



I have the same story and it SUCKS BAD!
I don't know how to control my life right know...


----------



## Winspear (Apr 27, 2012)

Ocean_Ashes said:


> I sometimes bum a hand-rolled of my drummer. I like the taste of those and the headrush, but I don't want to make it something I'd buy on my own and then smoke a lot (And I buy my drummer a pack once every 6 months so I'm not being a cheapskate  )
> 
> But it's actually scary as hell to see how much this dude (a 17 year old) smokes. Think it's about 12 hand-rolleds a day.



So much this...so many people I know..it's mind blowing!
I like it but I'd never give up my money and health for it - I can't believe the extent that some people go to.


----------



## ryanoddi (Apr 30, 2012)

I quit smoking in April-ish of 2009. Right at 3 years now. Prior to quitting, I was at about half pack+ a day (about a pack a night on weekends.) I decided to quite right when they raised the taxes for the second time that year, which made my favs.. Marlboro 27's, a bit more than $5/pack. That was it for me. I could justify the $1400 or so a year anymore. I had been smoking like that for only a few years, but a few years was enough. I would also constantly spit while a was smoking, like I always had flem in my throat.

I had tried quitting before this time a couple of times but never was successful. Reason being, is that I had to quit drinking, in order to quit smoking. I quit for 1 month before I started drinking again. Still haven't picked up the habit of smoking again. I haven't fully quit, in the sense that I will have a cig here or there, maybe 1-3 times in a month, if that. I no longer waste my money on buying them, and I don't really bum enough to feel bad for bumming from friends.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 30, 2012)

I stopped smoking again a few weeks ago when I started hitting the gym. Maybe I'll have a cigarette or two a week, but I'm not gonna buy them.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2012)

It'll be 7 weeks for me on Wednesday.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 30, 2012)

synrgy said:


> It'll be 7 weeks for me on Wednesday.


 
Keep up like that man, the worse is done

In a week, it'll be 3 months. I have a little cigarette rage today, but it'll pass lol


----------



## Mprinsje (May 9, 2012)

haven't smoked in 4 years (i've smoked when i was 15, quit when my parents found out).

I've got a lot of friends who smoke (both cigarettes and weed), and sometimes they ask me if i want a cigarette, last time i said yes was 2 years ago, and i only sucked on it once and a became really sick, never touched that shit again in my life. 

however, i don't care if people smoke in my precense, it isn't my task to decide if people want to smoke.


----------



## Divinehippie (May 13, 2012)

i just started quitting earlier today. i made it through my first break at work and am hurting bad >.< (break time = smoke time, same time(s) {11pm and 4am} everyday for the past 2 years solid, i'm a creature of habbit i guess lol). i dont need a clock to tell me break time is almost here when my internal nicotine clock does the trick just fine. ive quit before (had a successful-well i mean i guess even though i went back to it-run of 6months of not smoking quitting cold turkey) but started again when my life started to fall apart (cheating ex/left with bigger bills & rent cuz she left/family problems/money/basically life ya know?). i told myself i would quit when i got my shit figured out and got through the majority of my problems solved or at least some what delt with. so i decided yesterday after smokng the last cig i had left in my pack that that was it. im honestly scared of quitting cuz i dont know what to do with myself without smoking as it's been such a part of my life for sometime now. but i figure i have to quit sometime weather it be on my own or by death and as much as things suck in my life right now i still enjoy it enough to want to do this for myself. 

sorry for the rant, needed to vent D:. well to all my fellow SSO's who are quitting or in the process of quitting i applaud you and encourage you to keep at it. i know it's tough but it is possible. to all those who haven't started, just dont. there is really no reason and the toll it takes and the shit you go through just to stop once you become addicted just isnt worth it.


----------



## Pav (May 13, 2012)

I've tried to quit a few times...never sticks. More than the money, I just want to stop coughing and feeling like I have to eat away at myself to stay level-headed. I smoke about a pack a day and have smoked for about 5 years now, and this past year, I had to attend the funeral of my mom's baby brother, who died at the age of 42 from all kinds of cancerous shit brought on by smoking for so many years. Lately the more I see anti-smoking propaganda, the closer it "hits home." I'm terrified of hurting myself beyond repair sooner rather than later, and even worse, I'm terrified of the merciless criticism and insults I regularly receive from non-smokers around me who don't know what it's like and don't understand why I don't just quit. 

Man, do I need fucking help with this. And it sure as hell doesn't help that the girl I'm trying to start dating has a thing for smokers.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2012)

Its not exactly propaganda if its true dude


----------



## TankJon666 (May 13, 2012)

I haven't smoked for about 5-6 years but I was a smoker for about 10 years from the age of 13/14. Giving up was the best thing I ever did ...at least for my health. I was smoking around 40 a day ..more if I was out drinking. I remember one festival I went to I was smoking like 100 a day it was crazy. 
I stopped because I was totally out of breath all the time from doing normal shit like climbing the stairs. That and coughing my lungs out every morning. Also, my gf doesnt smoke and hates it.
But now that I don't smoke I hate the smell of it. Standing near people that smoke you realise that you smelt like that.
I also have loads more money ...well I did at the time. Swallowed up by other shit now 
If anyone is gonna give up then I can't recommend it enough!


----------



## TankJon666 (May 13, 2012)

Pav said:


> I've tried to quit a few times...never sticks. More than the money, I just want to stop coughing and feeling like I have to eat away at myself to stay level-headed. I smoke about a pack a day and have smoked for about 5 years now, and this past year, I had to attend the funeral of my mom's baby brother, who died at the age of 42 from all kinds of cancerous shit brought on by smoking for so many years. Lately the more I see anti-smoking propaganda, the closer it "hits home." I'm terrified of hurting myself beyond repair sooner rather than later, and even worse, I'm terrified of the merciless criticism and insults I regularly receive from non-smokers around me who don't know what it's like and don't understand why I don't just quit.
> 
> Man, do I need fucking help with this. And it sure as hell doesn't help that the girl I'm trying to start dating has a thing for smokers.



It's no good if you get the girl and die of some sort of smoking related disease.
Research does say the earlier you stop the higher your chances are that any damage done will repair. My circulation was so bad that if it was slightly cold my fingers pretty much went blue. That has gone since I stopped smoking.

You just gotta do it. Throw any smokes out the night before you go to bed ...cut them into pieces first!! Then don't have any when you wake up. You might wanna try some sort of nicotine replacement as the first week is the worst. After that it starts getting easier. I found the gum pretty handy in situations when I was getting mega stressed.


----------



## Divinehippie (May 13, 2012)

> I found the gum pretty handy in situations when I was getting mega stressed.


 
this. 

@Pav last time i quit i had a pack of sugarless gum with me at all times. it helps give your mouth something to do so you can kind of get that oral fixation. nicotine works pretty well too but it wasnt for me as i didnt like the taste and it gave me sore throat D:. the patches can be handy and i had a few months success with those at one time (protip: dont sleep with them on unless you want some truely fucked-up/epic ass lucid dreams, i dont know how to explain it but MotherOfGod were they intense) but they left a rash after a little bit and always itched when i put them on. but there are ways and things to help. i dont know about where you're from but here in VT we have the Vermont quit line where basically you sign up and do a phone consultation and they send you nicotine gum/patches/little candy suckers with nicotine all for free. they then have you make follow up calls with your quit coach and what not. now the calls and stuff i wasnt really helped from (just my experience though, i know it helps a lot of people, i was just not one of them) but the free gum and patches really did help for a bit (they're mad expensive here for some reason). so there are options man, just gota find the one that works for you. good luck mate


----------



## Pav (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys. I've tried using the gum in the past and it definitely helped take the edge off while I forced myself to stop lighting up. There are quite a few quitting centers/hotlines around here (Ohio), but they don't give away any nicotine replacement, at least not for free. My problem has always been putting them down and leaving them there. Once I feel like I've quit for "long enough," it's like I miss it so much I quit caring. I know they say it often takes multiple attempts to quit for good so I'm trying not to let my past derail me.


----------



## engage757 (May 30, 2012)

you have to stop hanging out with people who smoke for awhile, stop buying them and chew on toothpicks or something for the oral fixation aspect IMO. I just recently stopped, and I can tell you, quitting gets you nowhere. STOPPING is the only way. I don't see how continuing to ween yourself off of cigarettes works, as it keeps your body's dependency on the drug active. I ended up just stopping. Once you get past the first week bro? easey peasey. The first day sucked IME, but the 5th day was hellacious. You can do it though! Think of all the extra money you will save to buy new gear!!!


----------



## synrgy (May 30, 2012)

11 weeks today!

It gets a little easier every day. The trick is, you're either ready, or you're not. I tried to quit when I wasn't ready, and I failed. This time, I was ready, and I'm succeeding.

I'm hoping that maybe in a couple years I'll actually be able to run without dying!


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 30, 2012)

well, i want a cigarette now.


----------



## steve1 (May 30, 2012)

I bought an electronic cigarette recently. Now I still smoke as much as I did, plus extra nicotine with the electronic cigarette during my lunch break. I never used to smoke during work out of respect for my non smoking colleagues, i don't want to sit there stinking of smoke. So my plan to quit or at least cut down has turned into actually smoking more.

I'm so very weak.


----------



## wrongnote85 (May 30, 2012)

steve1 said:


> I bought an electronic cigarette recently. Now I still smoke as much as I did, plus extra nicotine with the electronic cigarette during my lunch break. I never used to smoke during work out of respect for my non smoking colleagues, i don't want to sit there stinking of smoke. So my plan to quit or at least cut down has turned into actually smoking more.
> 
> I'm so very weak.



it doesn't bother them does it? i mean, it's water vapor isn't it?


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 31, 2012)

^I think the issue he's having isn't that he's bothering people now, but that instead of cutting down, he's started taking in even more nicotine.


----------



## Explorer (May 31, 2012)

Since several people have talked about smoking out of boredom, and having those moments where you want something to do when you'd normally fire up... substitute an activity where it's focused. Brewing a cup of tea at work, adding a touch of honey, waiting for it to finish steeping, cooling enough to drink... it can be tremendously calming. Since it's time which might be otherwise spent doing something less healthy, it's a great way to get those small oases throughout the day.

Pro tip: 







I have a few permanent filters at home and work, into which I can put whatever loose leaf tea I desire without having to buy teabags. I prefer Earl Grey at this point, but my point is I hate any leaves or whatever escaping the larger mesh or holes on most strainers and tea balls. I picked up a bunch at a local Asian grocery, and have been quite happy ever since.

----

Even better, substitute something where you're progressively accomplishing something.

There's nothing better than realizing you've written a page of lyrics, and the time flew by. I have two notebooks, one scratch notebook for just capturing ideas, one for semi-finished songs, and two rhyming dictionaries. It's great when you finally take a phrase which you jotted down a while ago, and then find a good context for it.

----

Lastly... I hate being taken advantage of.

If you're the same, then a great thing to keep in mind is how many people are getting rich off of how much you, and many others, are spending on a product which they engineered to get you addicted. They tried to hide the real consequences so they could live the good life, even though they knew it would make your kisses taste terrible to your partner, that you wouldn't be able to get out and run like a normal person without shortness of breath, that you'd lose your sense of smell.

That you would likely die of complications from their product. 

Get mad. You're entitled.

----

Continue fighting the good fight. I applaud you all for making the effort.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 31, 2012)

^I actually bookmarked a link to that specific post. Excellent, excellent advice. (I don't smoke and I only ever smoked mini-cigars for about a 2 week period, but that post is just marvelous)


----------



## steve1 (May 31, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> it doesn't bother them does it? i mean, it's water vapor isn't it?



Sorry, I realise I explained badly.

I'm still smoking as many hand rolled cigarettes as i did, and on top of that using the electronic cigarette at work, where I never used to smoke at all.

I have three excuses for the E-cig not helping (I was going to call them reasons, but that would suggest that the cig was at fault, and not me)

1. Although it must be giving me my nicotine fix, it doesn't satisfy my craving. It doesn't feel like I've had a cigarette after I've used it.

2. It contains vegetable glycol, which is what I assume is leaving the weird sweet taste in my mouth.

3. It glows blue, just doesn't look right  (clutching at straws here....)

The problem is I enjoy smoking, and it's so useful for escaping awkward/boring/infuriating social situations.

Edit: something that stuck in my mind but haven't tried:

I heard Chris Hardwick talking about doing breathing excerises when giving up smoking, due to the fact that smoking tends to regulate your breathing, taking deeper breaths etc. Now I'm not sure if breathing in this shit counts as a breathing exercise, but I guess taking 5 minutes to breathe and be calm could be a good way to go about things.


----------



## synrgy (May 31, 2012)

Explorer's post is bang on, and I'm kicking myself now that I didn't think to mention the same point about keeping one's self occupied. My biggest weak moments are moments of down-time and/or boredom, so if I just don't allow myself those moments, I tend to get through every day just fine.

I think the biggest surprise post-quitting was learning not how much money I was saving, but how much TIME I'm gaining. I never thought of smoking as a time-suck before, but if you multiply the 10-15 cigarettes I used to smoke in a day by the 3-10 minute periods it would take me to smoke them, that's anywhere between 30 minutes to almost 2 hours of any given day that I wasn't previously able to make much use of. Just think about all the things you could do with all that new free time.

When it comes to taking the usual breaks from work, I still take them at the exact same intervals I used to. I just take short walks now, instead of smoking. This time of year, it's great to just get outside and enjoy the Sun/fresh air. When I'm home, I seem to be making even better use of the new free time, whether I'm applying it to chores I may have otherwise skipped, music, cooking, reading, gaming, whatever.

Semi-related, a month or two ago I read an article on Cracked that kind of shifted my perspective on some of my other daily habits. One of the topics it covered was - quite simply - how we breathe. Most of us do it wrong, bringing most of the air only into the upper portion of our lungs, allowing only our chests/shoulders to rise. Apparently it's better for us (and most of you singing/screaming ss.org-ers already know this) to breathe into the lower portion of our lungs, allowing our stomachs to expand as the lungs fill up with oxygen. Bringing the concept back to quitting smoking, focusing on changing one's breathing techniques in this way is also a great way to monitor the progress of one's lungs returning to a healthy state, as the depth/quality of breath tends to increase over time after we quit. 

TL;DR = Quitting translates to new free time. Find something to do with that time, because idle time is the enemy of anyone in the process of quitting.


----------

